# HELP---HELP !!!!



## dennis waters (May 6, 2012)

Can anyone tell me why when I download photos and hit submit I get "NO PERMISSION TO USE THIS PAGE" CONTACT SITE MANAGER !!!!  PLEASE HELP, was working fine , have I been kicked out ?


----------



## alblancher (May 6, 2012)

New one on me,  are they your pictures from your computer?  Is SMF kicking you out and you are using the icon in the reply box?  You are probably still considered a new member and the post will have to be approved but I don't think you would get that message


----------



## dennis waters (May 6, 2012)

Apparently they are going online because I just got some reply


----------



## pineywoods (May 6, 2012)

After Moderator approval they will show up.

Our spam filter triggers on several things including but not limited to pics, quotes, links. It's not meant to pick on new members it's to try to keep our members from having to see all the spam but it does catch many good new members trying to post pertinent things. After x number of posts it will no longer hold your posts for review in the mean time please be patient with us and as soon as one of us sees the post or thread we'll approve it


----------



## rtbbq2 (May 7, 2012)

It's a newbie thing. It happens to everyone in the beginning...keep posting and they will come...


----------



## jnorth (May 7, 2012)

So, is there any way to tell if my post in the Fatties forum just got held for review or rejected outright?  When I hit post I was told I did not have authority to post there.

thanks


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 7, 2012)

I would recommend writing your posts in microsoft word first just in case they get deleted some how when you post them here on SMF. That way you have a copy to resubmit without having to retype everything. Typically you need 20-some points/posts before your new threads don't need to be moderated/approved.

They don't get rejected, just held for approval by the moderators. Again, you won't have this issue after you reach 20-some posts.

Hope this helps.


----------

